# 2006 SE-R Black Paint going bad fast.



## revel68 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey guys. I bought my 2006 SE-R (black) in early 2010. It looked great. About a couple years ago the paint started to show signs of deterioration and has gotten much worse really really fast. 

Is this normal? I have had vehicles for a long time that I didn't treat nearly as well (couldn't aford it) and the paint lasted far longer. I have had my Altima professionally wash/waxed and everything. Garage kept for a couple years (but then had to move it out for a project car)... That is when it all went to hell.

The only reason I think this is normal is cause my officemate had a very similar 2006 Honda Accord and his black paint went to hell before mine! His started atleast a year before mine did. And he told me that the new paints they put on cars are garbage compared to before (80s and 90s cars that i've owned).

I'm really disappointed in this. The car is really awesome overall, but the paint thing (plus my windshield randomly cracked). is really annoying and disappointing.

Any tips are appreciated. I may have to look into having it painted soon :/. How much should I expect and where should I look?

Fun fact: My project car is a 1968 Dodge. I bought it from a guy who had it sitting under a tree. Besides the areas of the car that were physically scratched the paint job is in better condition than my Altima! Glass intact.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Hey Revel68, if the paint is fading its just bad luck i have an 05 Smoke SER havent had paint go to shit other then the front with lots of little chips (live in ny roads are shyt)
I have had good luck bringing back a dull finish with nu-finish car polish. 
Post a picture of the paint in question i can help further.


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi
I've been with Nissan Dealers for 10 years now.. In 05 and 06 there was two soft paint colors.. KH3 Super Black and BW1 Dark Blue.. both were well known for rock chipping and fading and swirling.. The last thing you want to do is power polish.. I've seen it done many times on these colors and still came out really swirly.
I can recommend this process and it will come back to original..
First buy the paint pen.. it IS a perfect match! 
Touchup the white chips and turn them black.
Second, purchase McQuires Ultimate Polish.. it is a fine polish easy on easy off... do it by hand.. most common retailers with a auto section carry it. $10 - $15
Third, Purchase McQuires paint wax cleaner (step one) this is all you need to keep the shine and over time it will come right back.. use microfiber cloths for putting on and taking off. 
These are not real waxes but paint fixing / strengthening poducts. Use the paint cleaner on your head and tail lights too! They will look better than new!
Hope this helps.


----------

